# 'Cigar foam' for Pelican cases ?



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hi guys - I have several Pelican cases that would make terrific (and extremely rugged) travel humidors. I didnt have any luck with my search efforts this morning, but wonder if anyone has a source for the length wise grooved foam typically used in cigar travel humidors ?
Thanks


----------



## Robb in Austin (May 28, 2016)

Me too.

A quick Google turns up:

Cigar Trays


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Pelican replacement foam can be found on many sites including that one named after the long South American river.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Pelican replacement foam can be found on many sites including that one named after the long South American river.


Do they do cigar specific foam? Pick & pluck foam will certainly work. Not sure if it's the most efficient use of space for cigars, though.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Not sure, sir.
I prefer the egg crate foam. It's pliable enough for any vitola and I can also accommodate lighters and cutters for my travel needs.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I do have the pick & pluck foam, but also thought a foam insert made specifically for cigars might better use the space. Also, I wondered if "all foam is just foam" or if there might be specific characteristics used in travel humidors to insure it doesn't negatively affect the cigars somehow. 

Will continue to search & pass on anything I find out that might be useful.

Robb in Austin - Thanks for the link. I hadn't thought to search with the term 'cigar tray'.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

You talking about the pelican micro cases with rubber lining? Like the 1060?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Navistar said:


> You talking about the pelican micro cases with rubber lining? Like the 1060?


My cases are larger than that. IIRC one's a Pelican1170. And there's some a liitle larger than that, but they're not in front of me and I don't recall the model number right now. They have the rubber gasket and pressure equalization valve.

Search on the term 'cigar' didnt yield anything on the Pelican website


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

1150 makes for nice sized travel humidor. Could hold plenty, depending on the foam. Yet still a fairly compact packable size.

Better yet, I'd like to find someone that knows their way around a router to make Spanish cedar trays with individual cigar slots, fitted to the case.


----------

